# fungus or mold?



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

hi again,

I noticed that there are white cottony things on my rotala macrandra you can see the picture below.
if anyone knows what are they and how can I get rid of them?

thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeRoun (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am not sure from the picture, but that looks like Mealybugs to me. 

Any little white dots moving around? Will feel somewhat sticky.

Respectfully,
Joe
FBTB


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi joe, thanks for your comment. I opened the all ventilation holes on top and 2cm spacing between tray and lid, amazingly, the white cottony things %80 dissapeared in one night. I think it was related about very high humidity.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Fungus LOVES high humidity and lots of moisture. It's why plant leaves often have long, tapering points and why farmers orient their crop rows in such a way that the wind provides better ventilation, among other things. Sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## JoeRoun (Nov 10, 2008)

*Okay Must Be A Fungus*

Hi,

I am at a loss to think what fungus that could be, then I am not that smart.

Of course, Mealybugs, Pseudococcus spp. also like warm humid areas with little air movement. Sooty mold (Ascomycete fungi) would be the follow attracted by the honeydew.

As a precaution, removing heavily infected plants and rubbing the plants with 70% Isopropyl alcohol will eliminate the honeydew and the subsequent attraction of Sooty molds and whiteflies.

Anyway, I will withdraw. Good luck.

Respectfully,
Joe


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

hi joe, each and every idea is valuable for me, thanks for your contribution. I already cut the infected stems and increased spacing between pots for preventing the contamination as you mentioned.


----------

